
Why babies are sleeping in boxes - MichalSikora
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35834370
======
ridgeguy
The posted article illustrates one of the things I like about HN, which is
visibility on the wide range of technologies people deploy to get things done.

On one end of the spectrum, we've got fabulous hardware & code &
infrastructure (think SpaceX's recent ocean touchdown), ultimately making life
better and more interesting.

On the other, we've got a blindingly simple 'technology' (a box filled with
useful stuff for somebody who's going to have a baby), and people fielding it
in different ways to make life better and more interesting.

Thanks for posting this article.

------
susiecambria
"There are dozens of projects under way in US states, but the biggest will
launch later this year in Fort Worth, Texas, when all four of the city's
hospitals start handing out baby boxes in an attempt to bring down the high
infant mortality rate of 7.1 per 1,000 births in 2013."

Would be interesting to know if the local government will be modifying any of
its infant programs alongside the hospital program. Thinking specifically of
crib giveaways. Back in the day, municipal governments had such programs for
low-income families to ensure babies did not have to co-sleep.

Similarly, the boxes offer an opportunity to promote municipal/statewide 211
information and referral systems. When done well, 211s are super efficient at
information-sharing for people at every socio-economic level.

------
sokoloff
> But he believes the effect [of giving away the boxes] will be marginal.
> Alleviating poverty, stopping parents smoking, and improving education and
> antenatal care - all these things are more fundamental, he argues, in
> tackling the problem of infant mortality.

Yes, let's downplay doing something simple and well within our grasp.

Perhaps we should build a giant ocean boiler instead so we can started...

~~~
jhanschoo
Note that this news article follows very closely to the standard format of
introduction-positive quotes-counterpoint quotes. The interviewee may have
pointed out downsides as a response to a question the interviewer might have
posed, e.g. "do you think there are more fundamental factors to so-and-so
problem that the box might also solve". It should not be taken to signal the
interviewee's personal support of the product.

------
ommunist
Let's think outside of the box. Look at the kangaroo.

------
Ericson2314
State-based social safety net -> trendy product :(

~~~
justifier
> It has been credited with helping Finland achieve one of the world's lowest
> infant mortality rates.

why the frowny face?

~~~
wolfram74
Weren't you aware? The state isn't allowed to innovate in positive things,
only misery and despotism.

~~~
Ericson2314
No, I meant just about the opposite sentiment, thankfully.

------
srtjstjsj
The HN title misses a key point of the article -- this was a Finnish practice
that has now spread worldwide.

original article from 2013 about Finland:

[http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-22751415](http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-22751415)

------
rpgmaker
I googled images about this practice and I saw some of the boxes were being
left on the floor. I certainly hope that people aren't leaving their babies in
these boxes ON THE FLOOR overnight. I don't want to sound morbid but depending
on where you live there are places where you can't even leave newborn puppies
like that without rats having them for breakfast.

~~~
TulliusCicero
What a weird comment. You know that worrying about rats invading your home
during the night is a rather uncommon concern in developed countries?

~~~
ars
That's hardly true. Rats exist in basically every country.

But they don't typically attack humans, only if there is a massive
overpopulation and not enough food.

Also, rats climb quite well - putting the box higher up is no guarantee.

